# Athena Loves Her Roundbales



## AllyKatSki1 (Apr 2, 2008)

HAHA that made me laugh so hard.. its what i needed in times like this.. thanks for postin'!!!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

you're welcome
i always get a kick out of it, too. :wink:


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

That's so cute! She's like a cat rubbing her scent all over it lol.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

LOL 
She's a bit itchy!! You can just imagine her saying "Oh, there's the spot! Right there! uh huh!"


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

That is really cute, thanks for posting it :lol:


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

That is funny, it reminder of the cows on the farm. I saw our bulls take a bale of unroll it (to make a bed) in the time a tractor could turn around to pull the rack on it. Thanks, for bringing back a funny of memory for me.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

you're welcome, guys.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

lol, that made me smile. That was cute :lol:


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

One of these days I'm going to have to get a video of her cantering around when she gets super excited. She looks like the skunk Pepe La Pew when he picks up all four feet when he runs and kinda hops along. Yea, Athena has mastered this. lol


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL and I thought Dana had weird habits!!!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

haha
Athena is a special horse.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

that was soo funny !!!!! i was literally laughing out loud !! lol 
BTW i loveeee your horse !!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

XxXequinegrlXxX said:


> that was soo funny !!!!! i was literally laughing out loud !! lol
> BTW i loveeee your horse !!




thank you!


----------

